# Quite Worried & Nervous



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Hi everyone I am new to FF. Just hoped I can join your friendly group and also get some advice from you all. I have been TTC for around 18 months now. With no luck at all. Last month the DR took my blood on CD26 of a 35 day cycle and my hormones and thyroid showed normal, but it also showed that I did not OV. I have had blood taken again this month at the same CD and will find out the results on Thursday. Last time I saw him he said that if I do not ov again due to being on depo yrs ago then I will probably get put on Clomid and get refered. Is this good? Or will I end up in the same place in 6 months time? Thanks for any help given xx*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm sure you'll find lots of support and advise from the ladies on these boards....

With regards to your blood tests, it may be that you're being tested on the wrong day.  Progesterone (which is what is tested to check to see if you ovulated) peaks at 7 days past ovulation (dpo) which is ideally when it should be tested.  Many have tested on cycle day (cd) 21 which assumes you ovulated on cd14.  However, if you have regular 35 day cycles and are being tested on cd26 then thats 9 days before AF (aunt flow - your period) so could be that testing too early ?

Although its a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is not always 14 days, its an average...some women have longer, some shorter...I always ovulate on cd14/15 (naturally) but have cycles of 30/31 days so longer luteal phase....or perhaps you're ovulating late in cycle on cd21 which would mean that you'd need to have progesterone tested on cd28...even having tested just 2 days early can give inaccurate results.

Perhaps it would be worth you having a few progesterone blood tests throughout your cycle on differing days to see if any changes eg get tested on cd21, cd25, cd28....and see whether your progesterone levels increase/decrease etc....to show ovulation has happened and egg released, your progesterone level needs to be 30 nmol/l (some clinics say over 40 nmol/l).

Have you also had your FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) and LH (lutenizing hormone) tested as these can check your ovarian reserve and any possibility of PCOS which can effect ovulation.  These are tested cd2-5 (usually best tested cd3)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

hi hun thanks for the reply. last month i ov'ed on cd23 and was told to have blood taken on cd26. and im presuming this month was same. he wanted blood 2-3 days after ov day to see if hormones have risen to show an egg has been released. xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi  

Welcome 2 FF, u'll find some great girls 2 chat 2 on here, it's a great support. I've been on clomid 4months now. I didn't ov either b4 clomid. They start you on a low dose, i'm on 50mg which is the lowest, i think!! They got me ov after the 1st cycle.  I start the 1st tablet on cd2 til cd6, then get busy with BMS!! Some people can have horrible side effects, i'm not 2 bad, get bloated, tired, hot-flushes and a bit ov a short temper!    But, all mild.

I responded quite well 2 them, i go for cd21 blood tests every month 2 check my levels, and get on with normal life really, hoping every month that i won't get AF!!  

How old r u? I'm 27, just a young chick!!  

Hope that helps a bit, taks care and goooood luck hun

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

testing 2-3 days after ovulation is way way to early to indicate ovulation !!!!!!!

Obviously I'm not medically qualified but after nearly 4 years of ttc I know when blood tests should be done !  Unfortunately GPs are just that...General Practitioners...and don't have that good knowledge about fertility !

Testing so soon after ovulation would not indicate anything and would not give an accurate result...progesterone needs to be tested at 7 days past ovulation so if you ovulated on cd23 then you shouldn't have been tested until cd30 !  Those few days make all the difference to a correct & accurate result.

Can I ask how you are determining when you actually ovulated ie how do you know you ovulated on cd23 ?

N


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

well to be honest last month was the only month i got a positive on my opk. which i have no stopped using because of all the stress it was causing. i get quite confused. 7 days before cd23 i will get what i see as ewcm and a high cervix. so then i bd like mad thinkings it ov time. then 7 days later i will get it again but more like ewcm and cervix will be high and open. though this month i didnt notice it open. but inbetween both ewcm it will turn to thick and creamy. so as you can guess it confused me loads. i also get sore b**bs around cd23 which will then last right up until af.
i was on depo for a few years so i presumed thats why im not ov'ing.
anyway i trusted the dr as he said him and his wife have gone through fertility treatment themselves... so i really thought he'd know what he was doing?
will be give me clomid and then refer me? or will i have to wait for a referal appt before i get clomid?
im sick of all this waiting... waiting for AF... waiting for OV.. waiting for BFP... waiting for DR's appts lol.
Oh and BTW I'm 22, my fella is 23 and his swimmers came back normal we've had those done.
Basically i was told i am normal and i am producing eggs just not releasing them.. and this conclusion was made from my blood test.
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Your cervical mucus will change throughout your cycle dependant on the differing hormones...at the beginning of your cycle, when oestrogen is higher, your cm will be sticky, lotiony and watery and as ovulation approaches it will become clearer, thinner and stretchy (can stretch approx 1 inch or more) and this is egg white cervical mucus and appears around the most fertile time, ovulation.  Following ovulation it will become thicker and creamier due to progesterone released after ovulation.
Progestereone can cause all sorts of symptoms, including sore boobs !

OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) only detect the LH surge before ovulation and not ovulation itself.  You would usually ovulate about 36 hours following a +ve result on OPK.

Have you tried charting your basal temperature as well ?  Perhaps try doing this, along with checking cm over a few months and you should start to see patterns in your cycles.

A good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.

If your GP has said that you are producing eggs then I assume you've had your FSH & LH blood tests which are done at beginning of cycle.

FSH & LH are tested between cd2-5 to check ovarian reserve (how many eggs you have) and any possiblility of PCOS
Progesterone is tested check if you actually released an egg ie ovulation and should ideally be tested 7dpo but often tested cd21.

The depo could well have mucked up your hormones but hopefully things will setttle back down soon.

As for being prescribed clomid...some GPs will prescribe it but some won't and will refer you to a consultant who may prescribe it.

I was prescribed it for very different reasons...I had been ttc for almost 2 years when I was prescribed 50mg for 6 mths.  I ovulate naturally no problem but after having 2 early miscarriages, alternate cycles went a bit irregular so consultant decided to prescribe me clomid to regulate my cycles again and also to boost - basically release more eggs as theory being more eggs, more target practise for the sperm !!  I responded well (2 or 3 eggs every month) but sadly no pg despite having conceived 3 times naturally beforehand...but I do have quite a few other things effecting my fertility (although ovulation not one of them !!)...we've moved on to ivf now so quite a bit further down the line than you...hopefully you won't have to go through that !

I can appreciate how you feel regards waiting for everything and how frustrating it all is...but without sounding patronising (not my intention) but you're only 22 and you have time on your side (I'm 38 !!) and fingers crossed things will work out for you very soon, with or without the help of clomid.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

lol now im even more confused. ive only ever had the blood tests 2 or 3 days after ov. and only had the results for one month cos dont get this months until thursday. but he def said that my thyroid results were normal, and that all my hormones showed normal apart from there was no rise that you get when you ovulate. although my opk was positive before i ovulated. does that make sense? i also told him all the signs i got to show ovulation. so with my ov signs and also normal hormones he said i will def be producing eggs but they are not getting released. and he was doing the blood tests this month just to double check as he said if he gives me clomid and i ovulate normally then i can have multiple pregnancies? so from that it sounds like he will give me clomid on thursday. which is what i am hoping. i would be very suprised if i did indeed ovulate as after nearly 2 years of trying with no success i thought that was the problem? whos knows... im so confused lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If your GP hasn't done all the standard tests on the correct days then I don't understand why he's willing to prescribe you clomid so quickly ?  Obviously I'm not a doctor but I'd be quite concerned to be honest as clomid is a potent fertility drug and you should have the correct blood tests done, on correct days to determine your hormone levels...

If you're not having the tests done correctly and you do ovulate naturally and are put on clomid then there is a higher chance of you releasing more eggs...this is why some women are prescribed it anyway...to boost, as I mentioned I was put on it for this reason...BUT I had proper monitoring throughout my first 3 months on clomid eg follicle tracking scans and progesterone blood tests, to check how I responded, ensure I didn't over-stimulate (OHSS) and we were told that if we had more than 3 dominant follicles (which would usually mean releasing 3 eggs) then we shouldn't have sex that cycle as a higher chance of multiple pregnancy which has additional risks...

As for not conceiving after 2 years...it can take a perfectly healthy couple with no fertility/gynae problems at all, up to a year, sometimes longer to conceive...there's only a 20% chance of conception each month which isn't much if you think about it...and if you were on depo this can effect your cycles...just like if on the contraceptive pill, it can take several months for your ovaries to kick in and for you to start ovulating...so if you've been off the depo for almost 18mths it may have taken several months for your ovaries to start, cycles to become regular etc...I know my friend was on depo for many years after she had her little boy (think she was on it for about 5 years or so) and it took her 18mths for her to even start having regular periods again (she has no fertility/gynae problems)!!

Has your partner had a sperm test ?  Again, this would usually be a standard investigative test done before prescribing clomid...as would be having your tubes checked to ensure that you have no blockages...all these are usually done before prescribing clomid as if your tubes are blocked and/or your partner has low sperm count then little point in taking clomid....

I would definitely ask for the correct blood tests on the correct days....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

my DH has had his swimmers counted and that came back normal. we had that done before he would do the blood test. i think because i was on depo he has just decided thats whats causing the problems? i remember having a blood tests about 4 months ago because of tiredness all the time and he said my hormones were either low or high.but now they are normal. my thyroid were slightly above or below also then but now ive been told they are normal? isnt it strange though how every doctor does things differently?


----------

